# bye bye tec 8hp (Part Deux with pictures)



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I finally finished my Ariens ST824 re-power. I wanted to add pictures to my other thread, but could not figure out a way of doing that. So here goes.

Everything went pretty much easy as pie, a few little things had to be changed but the major parts like pulleys, chute rotation control and holes in the tractor part were in the right spots. Very happy with the end results of the power fist 7hp 208cc engine from Princess Auto. Enough of the little chit-chat and here are the pictures.

I included a picture of the machine before swap. Next step... ilumination.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done, good to see new life for the blower.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice job!

The Princess Auto clone seems to be a better alternative for snow use than the Predator....but here in the US I dont think Ive ever seen a "snow use" clone (at least not as readily avail. as HF)


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Even has provision to hook up lights and handwarmers. AC 20w/12v. DC20w/12v if I am understanding correctly.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

chrisexv6 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> The Princess Auto clone seems to be a better alternative for snow use than the Predator....but here in the US I dont think Ive ever seen a "snow use" clone (at least not as readily avail. as HF)


 In the US you check for getting these exact same engines by checking if you know a Ducar generator dealer as he should be able to order some,
For winter engines Ducar have the 7hp, 10hp 302cc, 14hp 420cc and for summer engines like the Predator they have a many more even two cylinders.
If you can't reach a Ducar dealer I may have a link where you could order directly from China. PM me if you need so I can put the link here.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Ariens1976 said:


> Even has provision to hook up lights and handwarmers. AC 20w/12v. DC20w/12v if I am understanding correctly.


 Hey good install and professional looking, now you're giving me the bug to install a 10hp or 14hp on mine. (1130dle Ariens)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you having issues with handlebar flex? Only the second time I have seen someone add those side supports.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Was like that when i bought it. Left them there since i noticed a welded repair on the handle bars. Makes for a very strong frame.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice work! That's the better version of the ST824, in my opinion. Taller chute and better tires than the earlier ones. The earlier ones have different decal on the front side of the dashboard.


----------



## WJW (Jan 5, 2020)

I know I'm resurrecting a 4 year old thread but, just making sure. A Powerfist Princess Auto special "will" fit into a tecumseh 8hp pattern? I'm looking at getting a used blower (haven't decided which one) but would like to get one that a $200 7hp PF can fit into. 

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## WJW (Jan 5, 2020)

Bump

Looks like I'm going to be buying a '93 ST824 with a tecumseh 8hp tomorrow. I tried it out yesterday and its dated but solid. Still wondering about fitment of a $200 Powerfist though... how easy was it?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the Princess Auto site has the Powerfist engine mounting dimensions. And Tecumseh dimensions can be found here: https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/hmsk80-110.html

I do not know about other clearances, often the chute rotating rod has to be moved out to clear the OHV covers.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I re-powered an old ARIENS 8 - 24 with a HF Predator . Sump base height is taller, requires different belts .
Performance wise = great engine, makes torque at lower RPMs Great Fuel economy . I wish HF offered a ' Winter ' version with electric start .


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The Predator's crank height is the same as the 8 hp Tec, so no belt change. all that is needed is to use the forward holes drilled in the tractor ( used for the 7 hp Tec) and an adaptor to go from 3/4 inch to 1 inch for the pulley.....you may have to move the chute crank, but on that model I think it will clear.


----------



## WJW (Jan 5, 2020)

Of course, I get rid of my 1450 Series TroyBilt an NOW I find a cheap motor...

Looks like this will be identical to the $200 PowerFist I was looking at (in case the Tecumseh calves).

1" shaft. 4.2" up to shaft center. 
Approx 3-1/8' x 6-1/2" base. Haven't looked at the Tec yet but looks like a "just in case" motor...


----------

